# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ένα γενικό chek-up!

## Destat

Βγάλαμε φωτογραφίες την κοιλίτσα και το πιπίνγκι μας να μας διαφωτίσετε για το φύλο μήπως και καταλάβουμε από εδώ και γενικά αν είναι καλά  :Happy: 





[IMG]

----------


## jk21

τι πουλακι ειναι ; μαλλον θηλυκο και εχει λιγο ερεθισμενο συκωτι

----------


## Destat

Δημήτρη σ' εχαριστούμε πολύ, zebra finch είναι! Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για το συκώτι?

----------


## jk21

ποτε το πηρες; ποια ειναι η διατροφη του; γενικα ειναι κεφατο;

----------


## Destat

Το πήραμε στις 19 του μήνα , τρώει versele laga και manitoba για παραδείσια (του βάλαμε αυγό 2 φορές και μια ρίγανη) και γενικά όλη μέρα τρώει, κελαιδάει ανα διαστήματα ,είναι κινητικό και πίνει αρκετό νερό.

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει σκευασμα milkthistle που βοηθα το συκωτι αλλα θα ηθελα να το δουμε ξανα μετα απο δυο βδομαδες ,με διατροφη σπορων και συχνη παροχη πικρου ραδικιου απο λαικη ή ζωχου

----------


## Destat

Δημήτρη θα τρώει κάθε μέρα τα σποράκια, τον ζωχό σε τί συχνότητα να τον δίνω? στο ψυγείο διατηρείται έτσι? και αυγά ή λαχανικά και φρούτα καθόλου για αυτές τις δύο εβδομάδες?

----------


## jk21

μονο σπορους και ζωχο ή πικρο ραδικι

ο ζωχος και το πικρο ραδικι ειναι χορταρικα που αν δεν βρισκεις σε χωρους καθαρους (χωραφια ) θα βρεις στις λαικες


θελω συγκεκριμενα μονο αυτα τα χορταρικα και να εχουν καθημερινα 

εξαιρεση ο ταραξακος 





που αν βρειτε σε παρκα (δεν εχει στις λαικες ) και πλυνετε καλα ,να τον δινετε πρωτο πρωτο και ας μην δωσετε τα αλλα δυο

----------


## Destat

Δημήτρη καλημέρα! Η θεραπεία τελείωσε χθες, καθημερινά έτρωγε τα σποράκια της και μιας που μένω σε χωριό βρήκα ταραξάκο κι έδινα

Το πρόγραμμά της ήταν από την Τετάρτη 31/12/2014 έως Τρίτη 14/01/2015
*Τετ*   ταραξάκο............*Δευ*  ζωχιά...........*Σαβ  * ταραξάκο
*Πεμ*  ταραξάκο...........*Τρι*   ταραξάκο........*Κυρ * ταραξάκο
*Παρ*  ταραξ+ζωχιά......*Τετ*   ταραξάκο.......*Δευ      * (-)
*Σαβ*  ταραξάκο...........*Πεμ*  ταραξάκο.......*Τρι   * ταραξάκο
*Κυρ*  ταραξάκο...........*Παρ*     (-)

Το πουλί είναι αρκετά κινητικό ,τρώει ,κάνει μπάνιο και πίνει λιγότερο νερό. Να βγάλω φωτογραφίες για να είμαστε σίγουροι?

----------


## jk21

Ναι γιατι θελω να δω το γινεται με το συκωτι του

----------


## Destat

Πριν 5 λεπτά τις τράβηξα

----------


## Destat

δες και την κίνησή του ,είχε στις αρχές μια αστάθεια όταν καθαριζόταν ,τώρα βελτιώθηκε αρκετά!

----------


## jk21

η συμπεριφορα του ειναι υγειεστατου πουλιου ,ζωηρο χωρις ασταθεια 

Το συκωτι οσο φαινεται ,ειναι πια πεντακαθαρο .Μενει μικρο μερος που κρυβεται απο πουπουλα ,αλλα σιγουρα και να υπαρχει μικροτερος ερεθισμος ,σιγουρα εχει μειωθει σε σημαντικοτατο βαθμο .

Δεν ξερεις ποσο χαιρομαι για οτι βλεπω ..... μια διατροφη καθαρα με χορταρικα σαν τον ταραξακο και το ζωχο ,εδρασε σαν πραγματικο φαρμακο 

και ειναι τρανταχτη αποδειξη ποσο μεγαλη ανοησια ειναι αυτη που ακουγοτανε χρονια διαδικτυακα ,οτι τα χορταρικα προκαλουν διαρροιες ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ χαίρομαι για την εξέλιξη παιδιά γιατί και το δικό μου θηλυκό πάσχει κατά καιρούς και φαίνεται το συκώτι....Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω ταραξάκο και ζώχο για να της δώσω  :sad:

----------


## Destat

> η συμπεριφορα του ειναι υγειεστατου πουλιου ,ζωηρο χωρις ασταθεια 
> 
> Το συκωτι οσο φαινεται ,ειναι πια πεντακαθαρο .Μενει μικρο μερος που κρυβεται απο πουπουλα ,αλλα σιγουρα και να υπαρχει μικροτερος ερεθισμος ,σιγουρα εχει μειωθει σε σημαντικοτατο βαθμο .
> 
> Δεν ξερεις ποσο χαιρομαι για οτι βλεπω ..... μια διατροφη καθαρα με χορταρικα σαν τον ταραξακο και το ζωχο ,εδρασε σαν πραγματικο φαρμακο 
> 
> και ειναι τρανταχτη αποδειξη ποσο μεγαλη ανοησια ειναι αυτη που ακουγοτανε χρονια διαδικτυακα ,οτι τα χορταρικα προκαλουν διαρροιες ....


Δημήτρη εγώ χαίρομαι διπλά με τη χαρά σου! Το ευχαριστώ είναι πράγματι πολύ λίγο, που για όσο διάστημα είμαι στο φόρουμ βλέπω την βοήθεια και τη συμπαράστασή σου σε διάφορες δυσκολίες μελών και σήμερα ήρθε και η σειρά μου!

Τα χορταρικά όπως λες, έκαναν πολύ καλή δουλειά, χαίρομαι που είχαμε καλό τέλος  ::

----------


## Destat

> Πολύ χαίρομαι για την εξέλιξη παιδιά γιατί και το δικό μου θηλυκό πάσχει κατά καιρούς και φαίνεται το συκώτι....Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω ταραξάκο και ζώχο για να της δώσω


Κωνσταντίνα τα θέματά σου τα παρακολούθησα, πλέον η μικρούλα σου είναι καλά έτσι? 
ζωχό έχουν στη λαική παντού.ταραξάκο μέχρι και στα πάρκα της Θεσσαλονίκης έχω δει δεξιά και αριστερά ,σε πεζοδρόμια, στην στέγη της στάσης του οασθ..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά είναι ναι, απλά κατά καιρούς θα προβάλει λίγο το συκώτι (ποτέ δεν καθάρισε τελείως) και της δίνω milkthistle για να επανέρχεται το οποίο και την βοηθάει...Ναι για το ζωχό ρώτησα τη παντογνώστρια μαμά μου και μου είπε ότι πουλάνε οπότε θα πάω να αγοράσω σίγουρα! Ταραξάκο εδώ Αθήνα δεν έχω δει πουθενά, αλλά κάπου θα βρω που θα μου πάει! 

Όπως και να έχει, μην φεύγουμε και εκτός θέματος (εν μέρει), χαίρομαι που είναι καλά η ζουζούνα σας παιδιά!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα να διαλυεις 1 σταγονα σε 250 ml νερο  ,να το κρατας στο ψυγειο και να βαζεις καθε μερα για κανενα διμηνο συνεχως 

πριν το βαλεις ,να το αφηνεις κανενα μισαωρο εκτος ψυγειου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι το σκεύασμα στο ψυγείο το έχω από τότε που το πήρα. Εντάξει θα το ξεκινήσω από αύριο τότε να της το δίνω καθημερινά για δύο μήνες, ούτως η άλλως σκόπευα να της δώσω πάλι σύντομα!

----------


## jk21

εννοω το διαλλυμα με νερο να βαζεις στο ψυγειο ,να δινεις και δευτερη ,τριτη μερα ,γιατι 250 ml δεν ειναι λιγο ,ενω λιγοτερο απο σταγονα ειναι δυσκολο να βαλεις σε μονο 100 ml νερο

----------


## stefos

> Πολύ χαίρομαι για την εξέλιξη παιδιά γιατί και το δικό μου θηλυκό πάσχει κατά καιρούς και φαίνεται το συκώτι....Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω ταραξάκο και ζώχο για να της δώσω


Κωνσ/να πάρε ταραξακο  απο λαϊκές αποξηραμένο , απο ολότελα.........κάντο αφέψημα ή στην αυγοτροφη !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα κατάλαβα Δημήτρη  :Stick Out Tongue:  Εντάξει, πες το και έγινε που λέμε! Ναι Στέφανε το σκέφτηκα και εγώ αυτό με το αποξηραμένο ταραξάκο, θα μπορούσα να το προσθέσω στην αυγοτροφή, ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα!

----------


## Destat

Κωνσταντίνα εύχομαι και το δικό σου κοριτσάκι να γίνει περδίκι! Να μας κρατάς ενήμερους  :Happy0062:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι, θα βγάλω φωτογραφία το πριν και το μετά! (Συγνώμη που σου χαλάσαμε λίγο το θέμα, σταματάω εδώ και ότι νεότερο για τη δική μου μικρή θα το κάνουμε σε ξεχωριστό θέμα, κρίμα να τα μπερδεύουμε!)

----------


## Destat

Άλλο ένα τσεκ απ για τον μικρό μας Λιλιπούτειο αυτή τη φορά...τον πήραμε κι αυτόν από pet shop και βγάλαμε κοιλίτσες να μας πείτε!

----------


## douriakos

Μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## Destat

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!  :winky:  χαίρομαι!   Το πουλάκι σου φαίνεται ενήλικο?

----------


## vasilis.a

ομορφουλι ειναι αλλα δεν φαινεται η κοιλια του..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφος είναι, σχετικά με την ηλικία που ρωτάς δυστυχώς έχει χάσει όλα τα σημάδια που μπορούν να "προδώσουν" το νεαρό της ηλικίας του όπως είναι η μαύρη μυτούλα ή τα μη ολοκληρωμένα χρώματα στο φτέρωμα. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις με ακρίβεια την ηλικία του. 

Παρόλα αυτά, παρατηρώ πως τα ματάκια του είναι καφέ και έχω μια θεωρία, που θέλω να επιβεβαιώσω αφού αξιωθώ να αποκτήσω μικρά ζεμπράκια, ότι τα ματάκια τους είναι μαύρα στην αρχή και όταν γίνονται 5-6 μηνών γίνονται καφέ! Αυτό φυσικά είναι μια απλή υπόθεση γιαυτό απλά το αναφέρω γιατί το παρατήρησα στο θηλυκό μου ζεμπράκι που ήταν μικρό όταν το πήρα!

----------

